# Denon DVD-2930CI



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

In the midst of Blu-ray and HD DVD introductions, Denon is sticking to DVD technology for the time being. Their newest dvd player, http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3262.asp the DVD-2930CI looks to be mighty impressive.









Denon has long been known to produce some reference DVD Video players and this just might be a viable alternative to jumping into the true high def just yet.


----------

